# Monark Super Deluxe in Charlotte NC area Craigslist



## jimbo53 (Jul 18, 2019)

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/bik/d/cornelius-1951-monark-super-deluxe/6924281412.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2019)

That looks awful familiar! Except for that seat, pedals, and kickstand actually not a bad bike.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 18, 2019)

*I think the word awful,mite do it Justice,paint The Shroud,Paint the Wraparound Tail light ,,and why not the Cheese Grate??And one of the last bikes that is worthy of Hub Caps..wonder where the Acorns went*


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 18, 2019)

That's Bernie's bike, he has ridden with us a couple of times. It does have some custom things going on with her. Did you see the Green LEDs along the bottom bar?


----------

